# Need Help Skin biopsy of chronic ulcer margin



## dpumford (Feb 23, 2010)

I am in need of help, we do not do these often so would like a 2nd opionion

The pt had chronic ulceration of the left leg measuring 45mm x 30mm x 5mm.

A skin biopsy of a chronic ulcer margin was done along with a skin biopsy of central portion of chronic ulcer.

Pt was prepped etc anesthesia was injected in the granulating cenral portion of the ulcer. First a wedge shaped biopsy of the margin was taken including the normal skin and ulcer skin interface.

The procedure was repeated in the cenral portion of the ulcer where two areas were biopsied utilizing a 15 blade. 

the biopsy sites were separatley submitted in formalin.

Can anyone assist me with this I do mostly Thoracic Surgery

proc 11100 is for lesion biopsy,Right?? looked at 27614 etc but did not see anything I thought would work.

Thanks in Advance !


----------

